# Uses for vinegar around the coop



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Found this link on FB tonight and thought I'd share:

http://communitychickens.blogspot.com/2012/09/11-uses-for-vinegar-around-coop.html#.UElkv5atbTo


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Great article!!! Thank you for sharing. Will be printing it off this evening.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I love vinegar. It's like such an ancient solution but is still so useful and safe. We've gotten way beyond ourselves as a species, haven't we?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I agree... I keep 3-5 gallons of ACV on hand at all times, and white vinegar as well, I use a lot of it in BBQ sauces and mops.. It's good stuff, multi- purpose for sure..


----------

